# permanent residence and military service



## arman123 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi,

I already have the permanent residence through my Blue Card. Now I must return to my country for performing the military service because I cannot avoid it anymore. It lasts for two years. I know if I leave Germany longer than six months, the permanent residence will expire. I also know that I can still keep the residence if I can convince the administration that my excuse to stay out of Germany is reasonable. Is the military service a reasonable excuse? There are some relevant information : 

(3) Der Aufenthaltstitel erlischt nicht nach Absatz 1 Nr. 7, wenn die Frist lediglich wegen Erfüllung der gesetzlichen Wehrpflicht im Heimatstaat überschritten wird und der Ausländer innerhalb von drei Monaten nach der Entlassung aus dem Wehrdienst wieder einreist.

But as my German is not good, I am not sure if got it right. I got the above information from the wiki page of niederlassungserlaubnis, (vgl. § 51 Abs. 2 und 3 AufenthG), but I cannot send a link in this post.

Thanks for your help,
Arman


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

arman123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I already have the permanent residence through my Blue Card. Now I must return to my country for performing the military service because I cannot avoid it anymore. It lasts for two years. I know if I leave Germany longer than six months, the permanent residence will expire. I also know that I can still keep the residence if I can convince the administration that my excuse to stay out of Germany is reasonable. Is the military service a reasonable excuse? There are some relevant information :
> 
> ...



As long as you announce your intention to stay outside of Germany and ask nicely for a "Fiktionsbescheinigung" (a document that will let you re-enter Germany, so keep it safe) I don't see why they wouldn't grant it. I have heard about "extensive travel" being accepted as a good reason.

Make an appointment at your local Ausländerbehörde, ask and take it from there.


----------



## Flava (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Am a Kenyan expatriate residing in the United Arab Emirates for many years. Have previously worked for IKEA and am now waiting for my new job at Clevelands Clinic in Abudhabi. I got an aunt who is a German citizen in Friedrichshafen. Have been to Germany on a visit once when I was single but since am now married and got a blessed 3 Year old Daughter and my Wife is a Filipino from the Philippines. Question is am interested to work in Germany but how???my idea was to get to Germany on a visit,look for a job/employer,exit the country and then see what's best, God Bless!!! Cheers!!!


----------

